# reasonable events



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 25, 2012)

as in, in a situation, you pick what seems to be the best choice of action, and things work out exactly as one might expect.

so I used a level 20 shedinja against sidney's cacturne and crawdaunt in emerald. neither of them are capable of breaking though wonder guard. it took a while, but that was a triumph.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 27, 2012)

I used a Leech Seed/Double Team/Protect/Giga Drain Sunflora to almost single-handedly destroy Ranks 2 and 3 on PBR's Gateway Colosseum.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 27, 2012)

In my Pokemon Blue Rescue Team, I used a Skitty (Link boxed Tackle and Double Slap) and a Totodile (Link boxed Leer, Water Gun, and Bite).

(Kris is the Skitty, Toto's the Totodile)

Kris used Attract
Toto spammed the link moves

Moltres was infatuated!

Kris spammed the link moves
Toto spammed the link moves

Moltres is infatuated!

Kris spammed the link moves
Toto spammed the link moves

Moltres was defeated!


That's what I do in the event of every boss battle.


----------



## Dar (Jun 27, 2012)

I KO'd a Bellsprout with a Quilava.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2012)

Murdered Ghetis' Hydeigon with a Hi Jump Kick from my Scrafty.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 27, 2012)

◘ Arrive in Icirrus City.
◘ Want to get a mienfoo.
◘ Can't get a mienfoo.
◘ In a mild rage, trade over perfect special attack iv charmander.
◘ Evolve it in charmeleon.
◘ Proceed to destroy the entire gym with underleveled Flamethrower.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 4, 2012)

My friend and I once had a few battles against each other in Diamond. We decided to each use one Pokemon on one for fun; he picked Snorlax (with Rest, Sleep Talk, Body Slam (or some other Normal move) and Ice Beam (or maybe something else that couldn't hit me)), I picked a completely underleveled Shedinja.

Of course, then something kind of unexpected happened when he realized he couldn't do a thing and I would eventually stall him out, so he decided "Screw this" and tried running from the battle. It actually worked, to everyone's surprise.


----------

